# What kind of a weed is this?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

We just purchased property near Cleveland OH. There is quite a bit of this weed over about a one-acre section. It is a reddish color and those 3" pods kind of explode open with fuzzy milkweed-type/dandelion-type seeds.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have pictures of any of the seeds?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like Dogbane to me with the long thin pods.. but the large pad is throwing me, but know I've seen that pod before... 

The other part is, I don't think Ohio has dogbane? It's more a grasslands plant..


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

simi-steading, The photo you posted looks a lot like it. I picked mine a while ago and just got around to snapping a photo.

I think dogbane is it though. This video demonstrates someone using it to make cordage and there is footage in the beginning that looks just like what I've got. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRzj58VIic8

Danaus29, Here's a pic of the seeds.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, looks like dogbane which is native to Ohio from what I have found. (yes, we used to have prairies here)


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OH.. I see now.. that's a leaf.. not a pod... Yep.. gotta be dogbane, which I didn't realize was in Ohio... We had it in IL


----------

